# Another love you "but not in love with you case"



## brokenhearted79 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, I'm glad I found this forum, so I'm going to write my story down to see if I can get some relief, I'm a 36 year old man that has been living with my wife for 19 years married 13, I've always worked hard to support my family, dedicated everything to them and I always only had eyes for my wife. last september she ramdomly decided that she wanted to separate, because "she loved me but not longer in love with me". she said she was bitter from year of me not putting her first. I can go on about excuses she gave me, but none of them were a reason to separate without talking about it first, I ask if there was someone else, she assure me that no, she just wanted some space and maybe we'll get back together and happy ever after, she asked for me not to leave, she would cook, wash my clothes, she just wanted help financialy and for me to be a good father for my kids, we have a 18 year old girl and a 11 year old boy that because of his age I really feel for him, So I decided to try to save our marriage look for counseling online and realised that I did in fact I treated the best I knew how but, sometimes I took her for granted, so I tried to show her that I was ready for a new and diferent begining. 

Evething I tried, seemed hard like doing thing together.. forget that, so I got a depper look into things, because the way she talked and acted in the last two year didn't seem right to me, "lots of woman friends and looking for more "me" time" One time she feel sleep on the couch and left her cell phone open on her chest, I looked at it and there were inapropiate text msgs with another woman, I woke her up and question that with a smile out of disbelieve, I never could register on my head my wife being like that but now after the breakup I realiced that shes in fact talking to other woman and one day left her facebook open and realised she was engaged with a woman 200 miles away, Now want out of the house but she wants me home to pay the bills and I feel stuck because I registered all our vehicles on her name and now she wants to keep my toys "car and Bike" to pay some of our debts. is that legal? shes doing what shes doing she created this situation, and I dont have the cash to Payoff our marital debt, I advised bankrupsy, she says is not fair to her, I'm hurt need to move out and move on, but dont think its fair for her to keep everything in the house and all the cars, and I really can't afford the lawyers fees to get my car and bike off her, all I'm asking for is my toys shes keeping my and her daily driver and everything inside the house, but shes doing this so I don't leave, I can't believe she turned out like that, we were that family a lot of friend and family looked up too. Help!!


----------

